# TV Noblex 29TC668F chasis 1LGB10Y se protege



## soydeboca7 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola amigos,tengo este tv que se apaga a los 5 seg de encenderlo.Las tensiones del secundario estan bien,todas.Lo que hice fue desconectar el pin de power fail del micro para eliminar la proteccion,y ahora el tv enciende,pero no muestra imagen,aunque le toque el screen.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 4, 2012)

Amigo, como es el funcionamiento del TV durante esos 5" de encendido, sin desactivar la funcion PWR-FAIL?.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sin desconectar el power fail,enciende el tv normal,y a los 5 seg se apaga,no alcanza a mostrar imagen alguna.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2012)

probable falla de mala emisión en alguno de los cañones, que tiene de amplificador de video ,un tda?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 5, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> probable falla de mala emisión en alguno de los cañones, que tiene de amplificador de video ,un tda?



Correcto!, o TRC envejecido.


----------



## dantonio (Sep 5, 2012)

Estimo que inicialmente debes controlar en el breve tiempo que permanece activado, la tensión de 
alimentación de la etapa de salida horizontal, la misma no debe ser bastante superior a los +140V.
El chasis que emplea ese aparato es el LB5-A de Sanyo.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Miren colegas,no es que les este tomando el pelo,pero es muy rara la falla de este tv.Porque les digo estoorque hay veces que enciendo el tv y las tensiones del secundario son las correctas,140v,24v,14v,-14v,etcero hay veces que enciendo el tv y las tensiones se van a las nubes,los 40v se van a 155v,los 24v a 34v,etc.Ahora,nunca deja de protegerse,siempre a los 5 seg se apaga.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 5, 2012)

Bueno amigo, siendo asi, debes concentrarte en la fuente.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 5, 2012)

El tema es que ya cambie casi todos los componentes,por eso estoy desorientado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2012)

te lo dije yo y te lo dijo Gudino Roberto duberlin ,,,
la falla esta en el tubo (trc envejecido o algun problema en el amplificador de video,generalmente si tiene tda) ,mira este articulo si bien la marca del tv es distinto, los dos tv funcionan igual y los dos tv se los repara con  3 simples diodos .al menos le da mas tiempo de vida al tuvo (ojo regular g2 ,sino también se apaga a los 5 segundos)
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm


Ver el archivo adjunto 30069



me informan (via mp) que este tv no tiene este sistema de protección ¡¡
alenté al compañero que muy amablemente nos lo explicara ¡¡¡ 
muchas gracias ¡¡


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Eso me manda al tacho.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2012)

nop esperemos a que el compañero comparta sus conocimiento, porque tiene razon,pero me gustaria que el lo explique


----------



## dantonio (Sep 5, 2012)

El microprocesador en combinación con el circuito "jungla" (croma-video), y una serie de transistores (y otros componentes) en los circuitos correspondientes a los tres cátodos, son los encargados de realizar esa tarea.

El microprocesador en combinación con el circuito "jungla" (croma-video), y una serie de transistores (y otros componentes) en los circuitos correspondientes a los tres cátodos, son los encargados de realizar esa tarea.
Funcionamiento del circuito IK.

Desde cada una de las salidas de video (R, G, B) del circuito integrado "jungla" son enviados tres pulsos, uno a cada circuito de salida de video. Estos pulsos son en realidad tres líneas de exploración o barrido horizontal, cada una de las cuales es enviada al respectivo circuito de cátodo para que este se active durante la exploración de una línea.

Dichas líneas no son visibles en la pantalla, ya que son enviadas durante el comienzo del "barrido" vertical, en el área de "blanking", pero pueden ser vistas en la parte superior de la pantalla si se reduce ligeramente la altura vertical (VSIZ) en el Menú de servicio.

Este circuito, además de comprobar el correcto funcionamiento del TRC, permite realizar ajustes automáticos, dentro del IC jungla, para compensar las pequeñas diferencias de emisión entre los cátodos y mantener así el correcto color de la imagen.

La corriente de los cátodos es detectada por 3 circuitos intercalados entre los amplificadores excitadores y cada uno de los cátodos. Estos circuitos, envían una señal, proporcional a la corriente de cada uno de los cátodos, a un circuito Buffer, desde donde son enviadas al circuito jungla.
En muchos equipos estos circuitos están conformados por componentes discretos (transistores, diodos, resistencias, etc.) pero en modelos más recientes, toda la etapa excitadora del TRC (salidas de video o TRC drive) y los componentes del circuito IK se incluyen en un solo circuito integrado como el TDA6108, por ejemplo. 
Textualmente extraído del artículo publicado por el Sr. Luis Tamiet en  Comunidad Electrónicos.
Este informe en detalle puede ser visto, por quien lo desee, en este link:
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm

Este tipo de circuito es empleado por las marcas Philips; Sony; Samsung; Grundig *y tal vez alguna otra, que de momento no tengo presente.
Como vemos se requiere que el “microprocesador” le ordene (siempre a través del bus de datos) al circuito “jungla” *que transfiera en tiempo y forma *la señal apropiada para producir las tres líneas correspondientes a cada cátodo sobre un sector “no visible” de la pantalla. Debe llegarle luego desde la placa del TRC una información de retorno que ingresará al jungla por uno de sus pines, aquel que permite el ingreso al bloque *que producirá el sensado de la corriente por los tres cátodos del TRC y eventualmente a solicitud del micro producirá un ajuste correctivo, todo ello dentro de ciertos límites. Esta información de sensado es permanentemente enviada al microprocesador quien la compara con una tabla interna de su registro y de ser necesaria alguna compensación, se la solicita al susodicho bloque. Cuando de la comparación resulte se exceda la capacidad de corrección y la anomalía se presente por varios campos sucesivos (recordar que al inicio de cada campo vertical aparecen estas líneas), entonces *el microprocesador tomará la decisión de accionar la protección haciendo que la fuente pase al estado de espera (stand-by). Esta determinación se origina porque el diseñador en este caso entendió que es preferible impedir visualizar la imagen, cuando la misma presenta un nivel cierto de desbalance.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2012)

y eso del manual ?


----------



## dantonio (Sep 5, 2012)

En este link he publicado el manual de servicio de ese aparato:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jk27vy9n357hmbi


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2012)

muchas gracias ¡¡¡


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 6, 2012)

Amigos,me surgio otro problema ahora,resulta que estaba haciendo mediciones y el tv se apago y ahora no enciende,lo raro es que estan las tensiones del secundario ok.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 6, 2012)

Bueno amigo, concentrate en la zona donde realizaste mediciones, pues puede estar la razon de la nueva falla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Además de resolver el nuevo problema.

¿  el viejo problema se resolvería reactivando o cambiando el tubo ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 6, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> probable falla de mala emisión en alguno de los cañones, que tiene de amplificador de video ,un tda?


*ya venia preguntando si tiene un tda *


dantonio dijo:


> En muchos equipos estos circuitos están conformados por componentes discretos (transistores, diodos, resistencias, etc.) pero en modelos más recientes, toda la etapa excitadora del TRC (salidas de video o TRC drive) y los componentes del circuito IK se incluyen en un solo circuito integrado como el TDA6108, por ejemplo.
> .


pero  dantonio me iso saber que ese chasis no tiene ese sistema de proteccion,
tubo en mal estado entonces queda descartado


----------



## dantonio (Sep 6, 2012)

Reitero que a mi juicio es inicialmente necesario comprobar que en ningún momento se 
embala la fuente. que no se excedan las tensiones secundarias de fuente  en +/-5%.
Una vez asegurado esto último, resultaría posible eliminar (solo por poco tiempo) las 
protecciones. Tal vez pueda ser posible entonces observar en la pantalla algún detalle 
de falla notoria, como ser nula deflexión vertical, falta de sonido, exceso de brillo o 
bien alguna otra.  
Si bien no es recomendable anular protecciones por los riesgos que ello implica, cuando 
no se dispone del instrumental adecuado, información amplia o experiencia extensa 
resulta ser una acción a tener en cuenta, desde ya siempre manejada con buen criterio.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 11, 2012)

Puede alguien ayudarme con este tv?Ahora no enciende,o sea,tengo tension en el secundario pero no responde.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

revisa si tiene señal H del jungla ,si el jungla tiene las tenciones correctas,
si no hay un tr en corto o diodo con fugas o en corto,revisa si los 5 volt del micro estan bien,


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 11, 2012)

A eso iba,no tengo los 5v del micro.Me puse a revisar para atras y encontre que los 5v del micro provienen de un regulador 7805(IC202)que a su vez,a este ic le llegan 9v(que luego son convertidos a 5v)que provienen de otro regulador(IC611)de 9v pero este es de 4 pines.A este ic de 4 pines,le llega un voltaje que en el diagrama dice "LOWB",y no se que quiere decir eso.EL tema es este;al regulador de 4 pines no le llega la orden al pin 4,entonces no regula.Alguien conoce la secuencia de encendido de esta fuente?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

ponele una r al +b ,simulando la orden de encendido para el regulador de 9 volt y ve que pasa


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 11, 2012)

La estoy probando con un foco amigo,pero no pasa nada.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

y si le pones un regulador de 9 volt comun de tres patas en el lugar de el de 4 patas,arrancara ?
a probar a probar


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 11, 2012)

Habria que probar,el tema es la disposicion de los pines,creo no concuerda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

soydeboca7 dijo:


> Habria que probar,el tema es la disposicion de los pines,creo no concuerda.


:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:
pero me ,,,,
entrada desde fuente asta entrada del regulador,chasis,chasis y salida 9 volt ,ignora la pata 4 del regulador viejo,


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ahora tengo los 5v en el micro,pero no se pone en estado alto el pin 36(pwr on/off)cuando le doy la orden de encender.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 12, 2012)

revisa el clok y el reset, si esta todo bien mide el micro 
pata a pata como si fuera un diodo ,tiene que marcar como si fuera un diodo ,si no esta mal el micro,
o la memoria


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Como que mida el micro "pata a pata".Me parece que primero tengo que lograr el estado alto en el pin 36.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 12, 2012)

mide cada patita  como si fuera un diodo, con respecto a masa,
si no marca como si fuera un diodo ,es porque la patita esa esta en corto o abierto,
o sea ,pone el tester en la escala de medir diodos y mide la patita 36,una punta a chasis y la otra a la patita 36,
invierte las puntas del tester y mide, 
si la patita esta en buen estado ,te ba a marcar en el tester como si fuera un diodo,
de un lado infinito y del otro entre 600 a 900 hom
se entendio?



http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv-no-enciende.htm


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ah tamos,lo hago y te comento.Gracias.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Sep 20, 2012)

Amigo,he estado trabajando con este tv sin resultado alguno.No puedo hacer que el pin 36(pwr on/off) se ponga en estado alto al darle la orden de encendido al tv,he revisado toda la linea y no hay ningun componente con falla.Ahora,el que si cambia de estado es el pin 39(key in staus),ese pin al darle la orden de encendido al tv,cambia de estado.


----------

